# vitamins



## nightsfury (Oct 12, 2014)

I started taking the vitamin/supplement B-12 for a 2 days . It's helping me so much . On Wikipedia this is what they say about B-12 "*Vitamin B12*, *vitamin B12* or *vitamin B-12*, also called *cobalamin*, is a water-soluble vitamin with a key role in the normal functioning of the brain and nervous system, and for the formation of blood. "


----------



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

I was quite overwhelmed by the supplements lists when I started researching what might help on here before I started posting.

So I keep it simple for now. I find a combination of sublingual vit b complex ( works better apparently), high DHA fish oil and vit.D helps me.

There's some really useful lists of vits / supplements if you dig around on here which includes some of the above


----------

